# Shopping Center



## CNY LAKE EFFECT (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wondering if a few of you guys could check my numbers for me and tell me what you think? I do a bunch of commercial but this one is quite a bit bigger and needs salt as needed. The total paved area is 129,000 sq. ft. and needs salt as well. There is 5,160 sq. ft. of walks but they are under cover, get very little snow but need calcium applied to them. I will be doing it with a loader and 14' pusher along with my salt truck which is a F350 with Western Wideout. I came up with $14,400 for plowing and $9,600 for salt and walks totaling $24,000 for a 2" trigger. I am in Upstate NY and this area averages 130" to 160" each year. I am curious to everyone's opinion because the current contractor has it for $17,500 which is quite a bit lower than what I came up with. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

i'm moving to central new york. with a 45" ave. here...the national was offering on a 5 acre Target...$23k a yr....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1249745 said:


> i'm moving to central new york. with a 45" ave. here...the national was offering on a 5 acre Target...$23k a yr....


I'd rather do the Target for 23k then deal with 3 times as much snow. How many walks are at a Target?


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

JD Dave;1249792 said:


> I'd rather do the Target for 23k then deal with 3 times as much snow. How many walks are at a Target?


maybe i'm confused....was he quoting per occurrence, or seasonal


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dayexco;1250068 said:


> maybe i'm confused....was he quoting per occurrence, or seasonal


Maybe I'm confused. LOL It's a seasonal price but I'm half in the bag now so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Does the market suck there? Seems really low on the seasonal salt price. 

And really a 2" plow trigger, and seasonal salt? Your gonna burn through a lot of salt burning off 1.5" of snow all the time.


----------



## CNY LAKE EFFECT (Mar 2, 2009)

IMAGE;1250555 said:


> Does the market suck there? Seems really low on the seasonal salt price.
> 
> And really a 2" plow trigger, and seasonal salt? Your gonna burn through a lot of salt burning off 1.5" of snow all the time.


The competition is crazy here, you can't stop at an intersection without a plow truck on all sides of you. We are already at 150 inches this year and I have about 40 pushes in already. Everything here is a 2" trigger or even less for some properties. Out here we usually just salt the driving lanes and let the cars take it everywhere else. It's a little different here because most of our snow is lake effect, not from storms. We will get hit with 2 feet in one spot and it will be sunny 2 miles down the road. 45 minutes down the road they average about 250 inches a year so I have it easy. Like I was saying the guy that has it now seems low to me, but I'm new to this size lot.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

At least in Rochester, the larger the lot the less youll get per sqft. That rate @ 17,500 is actually really good money in Rochester for a 3 acre lot. We do get less snow than you though (about 100 inches @ airport), more north.


----------



## CNY LAKE EFFECT (Mar 2, 2009)

RLM;1250644 said:


> At least in Rochester, the larger the lot the less youll get per sqft. That rate @ 17,500 is actually really good money in Rochester for a 3 acre lot. We do get less snow than you though (about 100 inches @ airport), more north.


Actually this lot is bid on a floating scale, they use 130" to 160" as an average and base payments on that amount. I have to give pricing for under 100", 100"-130", 130"-160", 160"-190", 190"-220" and 220" plus. My pricing for under 100" is at $17,000.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

i have never understood price per inch. on 100 inches you can go out 10 times or 50 times either big 10 inch storms or many 2 inch storms. do you get paid paid at the end of the year when the totals are in?


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

its crazy how pricing differs so much all over the country. i have a property with almost identical specs. we average less than 30 inches. we get 45k seasonal


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

if i had to do that much work for that money. i would just get out of the business. i hate plowing snow. but i love the money


----------

